# Coffee grinder for a new small business?



## lancelotalva (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi,

I'm peruvian (south america) and I'm planning to start a small business in my town distributing ground coffee to families and persons (not business). We're on a really small budget so we can't afford an industrial grinder. First, we're thinking about buying a domestic coffee grinder (Sorry if that's not the term) and start saving money with out sales and then invest on a industrial/semi-industrial one.

I have 3 questions

1) What are your opinions on domestic coffee grinders performance for small businesses?

2) What models of domestic coffee grinders would you recommend? I'm mostly concerned about the speed, I don't want to wait too much time for having 250 grms ground.

3) What factors do you think are the most important for starting a coffee distributing small business?

Thanks in advance,

Martin.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lancelotalva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm peruvian (south america) and I'm planning to start a small business in my town distributing ground coffee to families and persons (not business). We're on a really small budget so we can't afford an industrial grinder. First, we're thinking about buying a domestic coffee grinder (Sorry if that's not the term) and start saving money with out sales and then invest on a industrial/semi-industrial one.
> 
> ...


 1. Not suitable for your business

2. None

3. A market that will buy your product in sufficient quantity and the correct equipment.


----------



## lancelotalva (Jul 10, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> 1. Not suitable for your business
> 
> 2. None
> 
> 3. A market that will buy your product in sufficient quantity and the correct equipment.


 So what brand / model of what type of coffee grinder would you recommend?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

An appropriate commercial one. If you are distributing ground coffee for pourover, then get a commercial bag grinder.

Many manufacturers make something like this, the bigger the burrs the faster it grinds.

https://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo/prodotti/macinacaffè+retail/1/17.aspx

https://www.mazzer.com/en/coffee-grinders/super-jolly-for-grocery/


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

and good quality, good condition used will be just fine. It does not have to be new.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where about are you as in are you in the UK and planning to sell within the UK. You can get a decent used grinder with help from the right person. @coffeechap will no doubt have something but it would help if you declared a budget first


----------



## Bigbeans (Sep 23, 2019)

Macap MC7 only 450 quid and a half decent deli grinder. It would be minimum I'd suggest.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

I just got a Macap MC7 - it's awesome, but needs consideration for where to store it. It's huge.


----------



## Bigbeans (Sep 23, 2019)

Aha yes not a small unit. But it has to be for big blades and motor! L

Storage difficulties are a price worth paying I assure you!!! Glad you went for proper bag grinder. You won't know how much you'd have regretted it if you'd got a domestic unit.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Would recommend @coffeechap as well. Great service and very friendly. See you though are based in Peru? Personally you can get something like a Santos Model 4, which has a bag filler. Gives nice espresso. but not tried with filter yet.


----------

